# *MINT* Ladies Columbia



## Wayne Adam (Feb 22, 2013)

I finally got a chance to take pictures of this amazing ladies mid 60's Columbia I picked up this past summer.
The condition is unbelievable. Check out the pictures, this is the way I got it from the original owner 
in Allentown, PA. There is no wear on anything, and nothing has been touched up!. Even the metal on the clamps, kickstand & fender
stays looks like brand new. The chrome is flawless even on the underside of the fenders.
The most astounding part is the chromed plastic on the headlight which has no flaws, no dullness or scratches.
 This bike looks as if it was never used, and the candy matalic fuchsia color is awsome.
Yes, I know ladies bikes are not worth much at all, but to find one in this condition, how can you say no.
 I paid the person the full asking price of $50.00.
Thanks for looking............................Wayne


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice bike Adam!

Nick.


----------



## Monark52 (Feb 22, 2013)

Damn that thing is clean! I bet my wife would ride that. Nice score.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 23, 2013)

Dang!!!! Wayne. 
How do you do it?
Your resources for amazing condition bikes is one I wish I had.
Interesting tanklight bezel. Looks so much like the 60s Murrays.
Again WOW!...it must be a great feeling to get a bike at that price
And not have to do a thing to it but take pictures and ride it.
And yes it is a girls bike and there only those gender bikes that are found in that 9.8 out of condition. Can rarely find a boys in that condition.

$50....amazing!:eek::thumbup::beer:
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

